# Midwest Sportsman



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

DONT MISS YOUR CHANCE TO WIN A BRAND NEW NITRO AND $10,000 OCTOBER 7TH AND 8TH THIS YEAR ON KENTUCKY LAKE. THERE ARE 3 EXISTING AND 4 NEW DIVISIONS OF MIDWEST SPORTSMAN IN OHIO THIS YEAR. LOCAL CIRCUITS ON LOCAL LAKES WITH A CHANCE TO QUALIFY FOR THE CLASSIC! CHECK US OUT AT www.midwest-sportsman.com. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS IN FISHING OR DIRECTING A LOCAL CIRCUIT CONTACT MIKE TORBECK AT (513)662-3086. WE ARE IN NE, SW, SE AND CENTRAL OHIO NOW AND GROWING FAST.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the head's up Mike.


----------

